# Problem mit bat-Datei, Befehl falsch geschrieben



## RuXeR (18. November 2010)

Hi,

wollte heut für ein Spiel einen Server erstellen. Als ich den Login Server für das Spiel mit hilfe der Bat-Datei "startLoginServer.bat" starte, kamm der Fehler:



> Der Befehl "java" ist entweder falsch geschrieben oder konnte nicht  gefunden werden.


Die Bat-Datei sieht so aus:



> @echo off
> title Login Server Console
> :start
> echo Starting L2J Login Server.
> ...


Kann leider nicht programmieren und hab auch keine Ahnung was ich ändern muss. Hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen


Gruß

mcdo1


----------



## bingo88 (19. November 2010)

1. Hast du ne Java Runtime (JRE) installiert?
2. Hast du den Pfad zur java.exe in deine PATH-Umgebungsvariable eingetragen?


----------



## RuXeR (20. November 2010)

Die PATH-Umgebungsvariable wars.


Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## bingo88 (20. November 2010)

mcdo1 schrieb:


> Die PATH-Umgebungsvariable wars.
> 
> 
> Danke für die Hilfe


Gut, kein Ding. Zum Glück ein einfach zu lösendes Problem gewesen


----------

